# Secret Weapon of America's Best Ramen Shops



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Learn the secret weapon of America's best Ramen shops...http://eater.com/archives/2014/07/22/sun-noodle-ramen-company-momofuku-ivan-ramen.php .  I've eaten Ramen noodles at home in the past for a quick cheap meal.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 29, 2014)

I keep some on hand in the pantry for a quick easy lunch, mostly chicken flavored.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah Falcon, I find whether it's chicken, pork or beef, they all pretty much taste the same, lol.  Good to have some for emergencies in the pantry for sure!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried the shrimp once, but never again.  Too "fishy" tasting AND smelling.  Yuck.


----------

